# Corbels



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I was asked if I could make some corbels for some guttering on a listed building. Having some time on my hands this afternoon I thought I would make a start on them. This was the pattern I had to work from








I managed to make a pretty good copy of the centre section








Now I have to make the smaller moulding above it and the backing plate. I have two of these to make and four of each of the others.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow well done, looking forward to the rest.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Alan, when do you get time to sleep?????

Great result


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Very good! Nice to have a part in restoration of history.
The only thing about history- there's no future in it.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I usually sleep in the early hours of the morning James. That is after I have finished designing the next project. Yes it is a good feeling Knothead. I too intended to be an archeologist when I left school but couldn't see my life in ruins. :lol:


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Alan How did you calculate the effect of erosion so well? You did a masterful job and we all would benefit if you could share your layout technique.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Sorry Bill you have lost me there? I am not quite sure what you mean?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

mailee said:


> Sorry Bill you have lost me there? I am not quite sure what you mean?


Hi Alan.
I think he would like to know the process you went thru to make the new corbel using the old one as your pattern.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

yead dats it the lost edges and points and depth of grooves etc


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

paduke said:


> yead dats it the lost edges and points and depth of grooves etc


Looking at the picture there seems to be enough info from the old one to get the measurements for a new one.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I see, yes there was enough left on the old one to make a template. This is one of the 'better' ones.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

super repro..love to see it finished


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow, great job! Love corbels. Mind me asking what are the rough dimensions ? Looks rather large. I'd guess 2' x 4' at least.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

No Steve they are much smaller than that. They are around 7" tall and 5 1/2" wide. They are to fit below a gutter on a large house.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

While I was waiting for the primer to dry on the doors I returned to making the corbels again. I have six of them to make and managed to get four and a half finished today. 








I have finished the moulding that runs between them and the customer took that today. That was just a simple curve with two half rounds in it. It was 20 mtrs of it though! :shock:


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I spent today working on these again. I finished the main body of the corbels and now had to make the lower moulding. I scratched my head a bit as to just how I was going to make it? I started by making a test piece to make sure My ideas would work.








This would give me the general outline of the moulding from which I could bandsaw out the sides. I used my panel raising cutter for the first part.








I made two of these and glued them at right angles to give the large sweep to the curve. Then I cut the upper section using the router table with a roundover and the table saw to give me a Hockey stick profile.








These were glued together to give the profile of the test piece and then cut into section at the width I required. Then it was onto the bandsaw and bobbin sander to shape the sides. This is what I ended up with.








Now it was a simple matter of making the very lowest moulding which was simply a section with a roundover.








These were put in the clamps and glue while I started on the back plates. All these consisted of was a flat piece of timber with two sections cut out at each side bottom and a rebate to the rear.








Using a template to position everything I assembled the six full corbels and got them finished ready for painting.








And here is a pic of them with the older brother.








customer should be happy with those I think. Got to admit I was well pleased that it all turned out right.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great result Alan.

How are you going to treat them so they last as long as the old ones?????


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh, excellent, thanks. They just look so much bigger without a refernce point. I thought maybe they were big enough for a gargoyle or something to perch out on the side of an old Victorian! Good work.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Well it certainly looks like you are the master of "Corbel Cloning" to me. Well done and thanks for sharing!


----------

